
Christopher Tolkien, Architect of JRR Tolkein’s Middle Earth, 1924-2020 - evanb
https://www.tor.com/2020/01/16/christopher-tolkien-architect-of-j-r-r-tolkiens-middle-earth-obituary/
======
evanb
Also:
[https://www.theonering.net/torwp/2020/01/16/107518-christoph...](https://www.theonering.net/torwp/2020/01/16/107518-christopher-
tolkien-passes-away-at-the-age-of-95/)

